# Istick broken charge port



## Daniel (16/11/16)

So I rummaged and found the old Istick but the little PoS USB charge port is broken off. Tried searching the interwebs and some recommend two way epoxy of some sort but won't re soldering be a better option? 

Any help or advise appreciated...


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/11/16)

Daniel said:


> So I rummaged and found the old Istick but the little PoS USB charge port is broken off. Tried searching the interwebs and some recommend two way epoxy of some sort but won't re soldering be a better option?
> 
> Any help or advise appreciated...


Those iStick ports normally break the solder pads off the board. If thats the case its a PITA to fix and then you need to epoxy or hotsnot the port in place.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------

